# Missing Mainecoon



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My mainecoon is missing this morning, presumably stolen.
She is a big 8 month old silver tabby, black coat on top with silver through her coat. Vets notified.
Reward to a safe return.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my cc how awfull i hope you find her


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope she is found safe and well, and very soon.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this CC *big hugs*. Can you remember how the Siamese that was also stolen was found a few months ago? xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

So sorry hope she is found very soon. Let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh no how awful. As others have said, let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I hope you find her very soon.
Are you on face book? If so can you put a photo of her on and then we can pass it on to all our facebook buddies.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, you also need to report her stolen to Petlog before they have a chance to change the chip details. If you can PM me with more details, I'll put the word out as I've got someone who knows quite a few CPL and rescue people in the Oxfordshire area. They may come across something.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh no CC you must be devastated. how awful for you. i really do hope you find her very soon. i wish there was something i could do to help you


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this Catcoonz......hope she is found before the day is out......*hugs*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's awful CC  hope she is found soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG ..thats awful, i am praying she is found safe very soon.xxxxxx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is her as a kitten and will upload photo of who she would look now.
Please if anybody can put on fb i would be very greatful.
Police have found no prints but the side of the pen has been cut, door was paddlocked.
Sadly the pen she was in was at the side of the field and cctv doesnt cover that far.
ive done posters and all vets and petlog have been informed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo of what she will look like now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC she is beautiful. i so hope you find her soon. let's hope that with everyones help she will be home very quickly where she belongs. i'm thinking of you at this time xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay posted everywhere I can think of. Breeders - if you can pop her up on your websites too that helps.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have put her on my facebook as im in Oxfordshire, fingers crossed between us all we can find her xxxxxx_


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

How can I post this on my Facebook page, find the details etc?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i clicked on the picture, saved it, then went on facebook and put the picture on and reported her stolen,i am getting replies from the picture, so the more people that no the better.( hope thats allright with you CC )_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats fine, thankyou.
Ive contacted vets, papers and everywhere i can think of.
I just want my baby girl home safe but even if its bad news i still want to know where she is. thankyou everybody for helping xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Shared with all my groups on facebook xXx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, can you ask your papers to run an advert with her photo in? These idiots normally try to sell them on to others, and she may well end up with someone genuine who will see the picture in the paper and realise there's a distraught owner waiting for her back. I'd also ring Fox FM and ask them to mention the cat as lots of people listen to them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, will do that now.
Ive emailed rspca and she will be put on the lost site in oxfordshire but only after 48 hours.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have posted on my FB page, a phone no. would be useful if there is one available to add?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is an updated poster x


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

I have shared the poster on fb


----------



## wigwam (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi CC, so sorry to hear this, I'm a lurker here but wanted to just say if you have pet insurance you are likely to be covered for search.

The national company Animal Search UK will assist and put out a nationwide alert. Their costs are normally covered by insurance, and are billed directly. Even if you aren't covered with insurance, they will still help.

Hope you are reunited soon.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Have you informed the police?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I had the police round this morning.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you added her to the missing section of Catsey.com and Gumtree?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

wigwam said:


> Hi CC, so sorry to hear this, I'm a lurker here but wanted to just say if you have pet insurance you are likely to be covered for search.
> 
> The national company Animal Search UK will assist and put out a nationwide alert. Their costs are normally covered by insurance, and are billed directly. Even if you aren't covered with insurance, they will still help.
> 
> Hope you are reunited soon.


they also normally put a reward up too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im just doing those now but gumtree wont let me post for some reason.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

it annoys me so much that some scum bag can just come in a help themselves.

The names I want to call them are not printable.
CC ive put you on my FB page

Fingers crossed they catch the low life!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, its getting dark now and she will be so scared.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Get some leaflets done and go door to door knocking....wish we lived nearer as we'd be out helping x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, its getting dark now and she will be so scared.


_CC im sending you a big hug,i cant imagine what you are going through.We are all here to do what we can. _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Every door in my area now has posters of her.
will go further afield tomorrow.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im really praying for her safe arrival cc


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Every door in my area now has posters of her.
> will go further afield tomorrow.


Have you knocked as well as putting out leaflets hun...a lady in our area lost her cat last year and she put out lots of leaflets but no info came about the cat...we decided to help her by door knocking and it wasn't until we did that we got info...can't go in to info as it's pretty upsetting but it did lead to eventually finding the cat had been hit by a car but at least the lady got her back and some way to closure. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh NO, thats so sad, poor cat.
I will go knocking shortly when i know everybody is back from work.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Ohhhh CC I'm so so sorry, is there anything I can do? I have posted all over my facebook.
I'm sure she'll be back, she's a stunning little thing and I'm sure that someone will recognise her.

I was just wondering, with what you were saying about your CCTV etc, do you think it was someone who knew your place?

Lauren x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Ohhhh CC I'm so so sorry, is there anything I can do? I have posted all over my facebook.
> I'm sure she'll be back, she's a stunning little thing and I'm sure that someone will recognise her.
> 
> I was just wondering, with what you were saying about your CCTV etc, do you think it was someone who knew your place?
> ...


....

I have had the same thoughts too.... 
Have you shown someone recently around your pens.... 
Has anyone been overly interested in your little girl.... 
Has anyone shown interest , in the pen next to her ...

Have you , had any run in's with people that might make you think , that's/they are not right .....

I hope she is returned to you , safe/sound and well poor little lady...

keep strong cc , everyone is rooting for you and Blitz xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive gone through the list of people who have visited but i dont recall falling out with anybody, well only one person but thats 2 hours away.
Several people commented how lovely and friendly she was but whoever took her or let her out must have known the fields at the back to get in, otherwise through the front gate cctv would have picked them up.
So i know they got through the back fields and had wire cutters with them, all i can hope for is she ran after they opened the pen.
Ive been everywhere today and this evening calling her but nothing. If she is running loose i can only hope she finds her way back home.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

How awful, just what you don't need. I really hope she is found safe and well very soon.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Just to say I am thinking of you tonight and praying there is good news tomorrow. With much love, Karenanne xxx ps have posted wherever I can and will continue to do so.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much. Just wish there was something i could do, feel so helpless sat here not knowing where she is.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cc what have thre police said ? was there any footprints around the pens ? 
it's been very wet and muddy recently ..... things get left behind 

is there nothing , they picked up ? 

You don't need to fall out with anyone , sometimes the nicest of people , can be a wolf in sheeps clothing ,,,,, awful , situation i hope Blitz is with you soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am praying for good news today xxxxxx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still no news on my girl.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've added the post to the Northampton Animals for Rehoming FB page too....

This must be so frustrating for you CC


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just dont know how people can do this!


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I find it sickening that someone would actually come and cut the enclosure to steal your baby . It's just incredibly wrong.

Any news yet? I'm thinking of you and really really hope you find him soon xxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have only just seen this,So sorry CC, this is terrible news, I do hope she returns, you must be devastated, fingers crossed for you and really do hope you get her back, she is stunning.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still no news on my special girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Still no news on my special girl.


_oh no........but dont give up, we WILL find her CC,....sending you a hug.xxxxx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to update this thread as i have another thread running, Blitzy is home safe. xxxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just to update this thread as i have another thread running, Blitzy is home safe. xxxx


FANTASTIC!!! Any idea on what happened?? xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fantastic news.xxxxxxxx_


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Just to update this thread as i have another thread running, Blitzy is home safe. xxxx


GREAT NEWS! :thumbsup:


----------

